# Clyde Reservoirs?



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone been fishing these, Beaver creek or Raccoon Creek, to know what's been biting? Thinking of taking my yak to one of these in the next few weeks. Will pretty much fish for anything! Walleye has been the most requested from friends and family, but will take whatever meat wants to bite.... perch, crappie, gills, cats...... Any info is much appreciated! - AtticaFish


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

There are always plenty of nice gills to be caught at the "****"


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I live 2 houses down from **** and 5 mins from Beaver and both have been terrible!!! Beaver is extremely shallow. Had really good luck in early season with crappie and thats it. I am sure trying for walleye in the SE and NW corners should produce. Later the night the better. Cats always bite at both res. Seems to be plain worm does the trick out at both as well. Send me a message when/where your going and maybe I will meet you there! Good fishing


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> ...Send me a message when/where your going and maybe I will meet you there...


Will do, always looking for someone to head out with.  Bellevue #5 is waaaaay down as well and has been tough to get any crappie. Hopefully they will start the fall patterns and put on the feed bag so I can pick up a few. What size crappie were you catching over there? Are there perch in either res?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya im hoping fall bite picks up shortly. Crappie out of beaver were pretty nice....probably avg 9"+. Youd catch a number of short fish but also a lot around the 10" range! There is perch in both reservoirs. Catching them....well thats another story. Ive personally seen/caught perch out of beaver.....****....I know people who have caught a few but nothing in great numbers....I caught one at beaver on a crawler harness. Thats it lol! Goodluck fishing


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

The crappie are back on. Caught a few nice ones,all eaters.


----------



## FREAKIN "FISH" (Sep 2, 2009)

where at and whats the best time backlash ive been hungry for those all summer i'd love to eat a plate of crappies watching the steelers and titans thursday night


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

where?... in the water. what time?... any time.lol... pm sent.


----------



## FREAKIN "FISH" (Sep 2, 2009)

already here thanks for the info


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

So how did you do? We didnt do good at all. I did good this morning but not later in the day.oh well! thats fishin.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

back lash said:


> where?... in the water. what time?... any time.lol... pm sent.


Ok... I'd like some of the details as well!! 

Backlash saw these picts, I posted them on crappie.com and caught them in Attica Res., but figure what the heck. Looks like fall bite may be starting up!



















Caught these after dark on Tuesday the 1st. The big cat was pretty fun on the ultralight! Headed up to Bellevue #5 on Friday night... only caught 1 crappie 5".  Back to Attica on Saturday night and brought home 5 keepers and was back home by 10:00.


----------



## FREAKIN "FISH" (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks backlash didnt make it there but went to the other one down the road only 1 catfish in 1 hour before the heavy rain kicked in.Sunday went to clearfork and expected to find a few hungry crappie but got a few perch instead


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

"FISH".. you went to the one by Green Springs? Thats a good res for bass fishin too. A young man pulled out a BIG large mouth this year from that res. He has pics of it posted on a cork board in the local (G.S.) drive thru.

Atticafish... That info is going to cost ya $5.00,you still didnt tell me where the secret spot for smallies is in tiffin...p.m.sent


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

glad to see theres still a few crappie left if attica res i thought i caught em all ...lol. about 4 years ago we fished that sucker pretty hard and the fish kept bittin. it used to be one of my lil crappie honey holes i do think alot of the crappie are fished outta there tho. i know the bass fishing used to be really good there but it sucks anymore too.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

fshnfreak... you must have left a few in there, thanks!!  I believe there are quite a few in there, but seems like they get more pressure from fisherman than they used to and can be hard to find close to shore. I go up there alot at night and have better luck.  Found them spawning in the spring and had 1 day I caught 30 fish in an hour fishing, pretty much every cast, but didn't keep any to let them finish spawning. My biggest large mouth ever came from there, but I have seen many people carrying buckets of them out since then....

Back Lash, thanks again for the info!


----------

